# Toilet Cleaning Instructions!



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

This is just too funny!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:

Toilet Cleaning Instructions:

1. Put both lids of the toilet up and add 1/8 cup of pet shampoo to the water in the bowl.

2.. Pick up the cat and soothe him while you carry him towards the bathroom.

3. In one smooth movement, put the cat in the toilet and close both lids. You may need to stand on the lid.

4. The cat will self agitate and make ample suds. Never mind the noises that come from the toilet, the cat is actually enjoying this.

5. Flush the toilet three or four times.This provides a 'power-wash' and rinse'.

6. Have someone open the front door of your home. Be sure that there are no people between the bathroom and the front door.

7. Stand behind the toilet as far as you can, and quickly lift both lids.

8. The cat will rocket out of the toilet, streak through the bathroom, and run outside where he will dry himself off.

9. Both the commode and the cat will be sparkling clean.









Sincerely, 
The Dog


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I have seen this several times and it is still funny every time


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

That is so funny :ROFL: :slapfloor: ~ I just sent it to my whole family. Thanks for sharing! :clap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: Poor kitty...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oops! forgot the pics!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

:laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## BiglerKnob (May 18, 2012)

"the cat is actually enjoying this" :slapfloor:


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

OMG that is hilarious :laugh: :laugh: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Skyla ~ Priceless!!! :applaud: :hi5: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

BiglerKnob said:


> "the cat is actually enjoying this" :slapfloor:


LOL! I thought that was really funny too! :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:slapfloor:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL!!!!! That's too funny!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

That's so funny! :ROFL:


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

:ROFL: Oh my goat, I laughed so hard reading that!


----------

